
Show HN: An app I made to send customizable email summaries of subreddits - deneb150
https://orangered.io/
======
Veuxdo
Neat idea. Some feedback on the landing page:

Since you want people to sign up, try to re-arrange things so that the sign-up
section is above the fold (i.e. front and center, so the user doesn't have to
scroll to see it). Condense or eliminate the orange header bar, header and
"about" section to make room.

Having all of those subreddits in the listbox doesn't work, so that UI needs
to be re-thought from scratch. You'll probably want something like a two-panel
multi-select widget. Probably show only the most popular subreddits to start,
with the ability to search for others. Hope this helps.

~~~
deneb150
Thanks for the feedback, definitely need to make the subreddit selection
easier. I like the idea of making the whole sign up section visible right away
too. I will work on it.

------
deneb150
Creator here. I made this over the course of a few weekends, starting with the
simple idea of an automated, curated Reddit newsletter. Decided to take it all
the way to a fully deployed and working service. The backend is written in
Python and deployed in Google Cloud. Let me know if you have any questions.

